# What coffee machine - setting up a new business?



## Med_Kitchen (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys, we are hoping to open a mediterranean cafe in the North West, serving Pintxos, tapas, speciality focaccia and another mediterranean speciality that you rarely see over here (our USP if you like) with a few greek and Moroccan specials thrown in for good measure.

I'd like to serve a decent coffee to help attract and retain loyal customers so have been reading up on coffee and am now more confused than when I started. Here's my dilemma...

The cafe isnt in the most salubrious of areas so its fair to say that I wouldnt expect the clientele to be avid coffee afficianados however we judge not.

Being that we will have our hands full learning the cafe business from scratch anyway, should we go for a decent bean to cup machine that will churn out consistent coffees, cappucinos and lattes at the touch of a button or is it worth diving in feet first and simply getting a proper coffee machine from the outset and getting myself and the staff barista trained from day one? Obviously I am thinking about the whole 'you never get a second chance to make a first impression' here.

Either way I am looking at recommendations for both type of machine. My initial cashflow projection is based on serving 46 cups of coffee per day but if I am honest I feel this is pretty conservative given we will have 38-40 covers so maybe 70-80 is more realistic (comments please)?

If we do get a 'real' coffee machine then my preference would be a two group if that isnt overkill? and ideally one that will run off a single phase supply.

Any ideas / advice???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you want something different get a one or a two group lever machine, they are fairly easy to use quite forgiving and capable of knockout espresso, i would recommend a londinium L2, but based upon the numbers an L1 would be more than enough machine for you, plus it can be plumbed in or tank fed making placement very easy, but it all depends on your budget, a good grinder is also essential. Coffee carefully prepared on a good machine and grinder using great beans will be an asset to your cafe and so so much better than using a bean to cup machine.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you need to learn the coffee side of setting up a business try one of the relevant courses from Limini Coffee in Bradford. It will answer all your questions while training you in the making and presentation of good coffee.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How many drinks you'll do in your busiest hour is apparently what you need to be considering.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you make it they will come. Don't rely on customers being in that area and stumbling in. Wouldn't you rather they made a special trip for it'd amazing coffee? I do. I won't touch any cafes where I live but I travel a couple of miles for good coffee.


----------



## Med_Kitchen (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the resposes guys.

I would love to think that we'll be turning out coffee thats good enough to get people travelling to us for it but I don't want to get ahead of myself this early on. as for coffees served per busiest hour i would imagine this to be around 20 although, naturally, I aspire to greater numbers!

lever machine sounds interesting if a little bit retro. I am a bit of a techno geek though so would probably prefer a newer machine. Currently thinking to buy second hand initially to keep start-up costs down. What machine(s) do you guys recommend i look out for and what sort of figure do i need to budget for to ensure i don't buy a lemon? Also can anyone recommend a good supplier of used catering equipment / coffee machines?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What's your budget? I can sort you out with an outstanding deal on Fracino machines if you want a bargain (only this week though as their prices go up April 1st!). I'll do Forum rates on all the machines I sell though so let me know what you need and I'll see what I can do!

Andy


----------



## Med_Kitchen (Mar 25, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> What's your budget? I can sort you out with an outstanding deal on Fracino machines if you want a bargain (only this week though as their prices go up April 1st!). I'll do Forum rates on all the machines I sell though so let me know what you need and I'll see what I can do!
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Thanks for the offer but its a little early for me as we haven't completed on the premises yet and I am still finalising the business plan hence me asking the question how much I need to budget.

Never having been in the coffee game before (or any hospitality for that matter) I have no idea if I can pick up a decent machine for £400 or £1500??? I have looked on a well known auction site but you can't be sure what you're getting on there I am guessing.

Really appreciate whatever guidance you guys can offer. I read La Marzocco machines are good as are La Spaziale, but then I also hear of so many other brands - its a mine field!!!

Am I right to be looking for a two group?


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

If you're unsure of your budget, then you really need to get around to some reputable coffee houses and get to know the different types of machines there are and the kind of prices you're going to be paying for them.

Obviously you're not going to need a Synesso Hydra to start off with as your business (unless I have grabbed the wrong end of the stick here) isn't going to be coffee led. That being said, do you want to be firing up a syphon every time you need to make a brew?

Think long and hard about the kind of needs you need fulfilled and don't rush into buying anything.


----------

